# ECU compatibility question



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I have a 2002 ALMS edition and the ecu part number is 8N0906018AN. I am looking to buy a used ECU, part number 8N0906018K. Is it possible to use this ECU? I'm aware of the immobilizer issues and what not. Just curious if this ECU will work in my car.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

Forgot to mention:
Both are specified for the narrow-band 225hp AMU engine, which I have.


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

The specs that matter are 5sp/6sp/at, engine code, narrow/wide band and I think fwd vs awd. The model isn't the end all since a gti awp will work with a TT awp etc. Remember that you'll need Vagcom to get the new ecu to work in your car(even with the immob defeated).


----------



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, that's really helpful! I have Vagcom, so I should be good in that department.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

Fwd vs awd doesn't matter. And only the AMU were narrowband in the mk1 tt's all the others were wideband. The K ecu will work. And if it is immo2 ( which it is ) just adapting it with the vcds procedure should pair it properly to your car.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

the AMU was only installed in quattro roadsters. ME7 ECU's are all IMMO-3, so you need to have the IMMO coded out.

using an Auto ECU will throw a code for missing TCU controller, even if you do recode it to function. you will also lose cruise control.

if you want better information, post your question to the 1.8T engine forum, there are several tuners there regularly and a lot of people with more experience and knowledge.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

rstolz said:


> . ME7 ECU's are all IMMO-3, so you need to have the IMMO coded out.


False. Narrowband ecu ( including AMU ) are Immo 2


----------



## TTazRS (Feb 1, 2012)

rstolz said:


> the AMU was only installed in quattro roadsters.


False x2. AMU's are also in quattro coupes.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

funny, my AMU was IMMO-3 before I had it removed. 
also: 
http://forums.triplezoom.com/showthread.php?5490877-2001-TT-Immo-3
(you can see the identifiers of IMMO-3 in the VCDS log) 

from RossTech Wiki:
For Immo-3:
Use VCDS to Select the Instrument Cluster (or Address 25 - Immobilizer in Vehicles with a separate Immobilizer Control Module) and look in the Extra Field. You should see BOTH a 14 digit Immobilizer ID number and ALSO a 17 digit VIN number in the Extra fields like this: WVZKB58001H231169 VWZ7Z0W0648696. The first 17-digit string is the VIN and the second 14-digit string in the Immobilizer ID

For IMMO-2:
To identify an Immobilizer 2 Vehicle, use VCDS to Select the Instrument Cluster (or Address 25 - Immobilizer in Vehicles with a separate Immobilizer Control Module) and look in the Extra Field. You should see a 14 digit Immobilizer ID Number such as Immo-ID VWZ7Z0W0648696. There should NOT be a 17 digit VIN Number in the Extra Fields. 

check it for yourself, the proof is in the pudding.

I mean no offense, but I'm going to ask for a reference showing a quattro coupe with an AMU (stock). If so, then I stand corrected.

I know, the AMU is a wacky, outlier engine. It's a bridge between the "old" and "new" 1.8T management. It's ME7, but it's narrowband, it predates the AWP, but includes IMMO-3. Has a unique turbo, intake manifold, downpipe, plumbing setup, and myriad other little things that make it jsut different enough to be irritating and more expensive.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

You're right about 1 thing : ALMS 2002 had immo3 and AMU


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

yep, I stand corrected on the AMU being reserved for roadsters only. Pardon my lack of knowledge about a 1000 unit run of a commemorative model 12 years ago. I am deeply and sincerely apologetic for any distress this misinformation may have caused, and am equally grateful and thankful for the most polite and informative correction.

As for IMMO-3, I've said my piece and provided factual reference. If you want to be certain for yourself, take the ECU to a dealer, an independent shop, or a friend with Vagcomm and have it scanned. The proof will be in the coding as laid out above.

Everything else is just noiseeace:


----------



## DerBassSpieler (May 12, 2008)

That's exactly what I've got here. An Audi TT ALMS coupe quattro with a 225hp AMU engine and IMMO-3. That's why I've been unsure and asking for your all's help  I know my car is somewhat of an outlier...


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

So basically you'll need to deal with the IMMO, but as long as the new ECU is from another AMU, the only thing you'll want to be sure of is that it came from a matching trans.

You don't want to use an ECU from an auto in a manual car, or vice versa. You can make it work, but there's some trickery involved.


----------

